# Where your subs facing?



## Sentra95 (May 2, 2005)

Which way are your subs facing?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

To the people driving behind me. they used to be pointed twords the cabin, but they hit alot harder pointed the other way.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

towards the rear, about 2-3 inches from the trunk lid


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

side ways, i have a single box, on the drivers side facing the passenger side


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Sentra95 said:


> Which way are your subs facing?


sounds way better with da speakers facing da rear, since bass will bounce foward. Funny how it works but it does.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What is this "da" you refer to?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

asleepz said:


> What is this "da" you refer to?


my bad ya. da=the


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

facing forward, but more for show reasons then for sound, however my back seat is made of nasa memory foam and absorbs alot of the of the bass. Looks good though, and it makes enough bass so everything sounds good together, not overpowering.


HOWEVER you should have them facing your trunk lid, which is needs to be covered with sound deadening.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hows the memory foam sit? Pretty comfortable?


----------



## Sentra95 (May 2, 2005)

Mine are facing the trunk lid but the trunk rattles like crazy. :crazy: 

About how much does sound deadending cost for a trunk lid?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentra95 said:


> Mine are facing the trunk lid but the trunk rattles like crazy. :crazy:
> 
> About how much does sound deadending cost for a trunk lid?


all depends on how getto you wana go on it and what you want to do? you want SQ? you will need some foil mat, check aroun here we get a discount on one of the mats but i cant remember what.

the getto way, and this only stops SOME of the rattles, is to use expanding foam between the trunk lid and the bracing under it. the foam is like a glue and will secure the sheet metal and not alow it to move at all.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/interior/stereo/subs/DSC00018.JPG

Mmm back massage.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i face mine toward the front, they sound better.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

i face mine toward the trunk. Made the lid rattle, but some deadener took care of most of that. :thumbup:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

all cars are different in how the cabin gain works and which way fireing the subs produces the cleanest loudest bass with the least cancellation... just get a small sub (like an 8 that your buddy has laying around) or anything for that matter and move it around in your trunk or hatch, and see where the sub hits the hardest (with the trunk closed) forward, backward, sideways, firing up, ect. then you will know how it hits the hardest for YOUR car.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

I have mine facing the trunk lid, They hit HARD!!! Plus an added feature of this for the passengers sitting in the rear is a massage along the ride.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

facing forward with the trunk sealed off from the cabin. i wanted to face it to the back and have the sub miced to see which way is loudest (remember the keywords "SEALED OFF FROM TRUNK") but due to the depth of my enclosure there was no way to install it to the back without the the sub hiting the trunk latch area when you push it in. I did 137.8 on a the new AC with a idmax 12 ported at 30 hz and i did 142.x with the the ava 15 ported at 27 hz (it hit 142.x at 35hz i might add) now i got to pull another 4 dbs somewhere to meet my goal of 140 on the new tl with sq out the anus. but i only had the trunk lid deadened at the time and i still going to put some 45 degree angles in the box, round off, the ends of the port walls and mouth and i still need to seal up around the trunk hinges


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Sentra95 said:


> Which way are your subs facing?


To the front but my ports face up to the sky.


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Sentra95 said:


> Which way are your subs facing?


Well I had Circuit City put mine in, i got two 12" Polk audio subs with a 750 watt bazooka amp. They hit like no other, and the are facing to the rear. Of course thats the only way they would fit but ya know........ point em to the rear to make em hit the hardest.... thats the way i see it.....


----------



## J-Dub (Jul 3, 2005)

I have 2 triangular boxes at each corner in the back seat.One on the right shooting to the left and one on the left pointing to the right.both facing to thefront.

here's a pic of my sound setup
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2656/1221/320/view .jpg


----------

